# Three phase motor wiring question



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, it's possible. Switch around two of the phases, it'll change directions.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

the_0utsider1 said:


> I have just purchased a wood shaper that came with a 3 phase 240V motor.
> Connecting a converter from 240v single phase, is it possible that i wired the motor backwards thus the motor spins "backwards"??
> 
> Thanks.


 Do you mean the motor on the rotary phase converter, or the motor on the shaper???


----------



## RSmike (Jul 31, 2008)

Flip two of the phases going to the shaper. This will make the shaper turn the other direction.

Flipping the wires on the incoming single phase will have not effect.


----------



## the_0utsider1 (Aug 2, 2010)

To clarify, i want to reverse the Wood shaper motor. If Yes, so i could actually install a bidirectional switch then.... Hmmmm....

This is what i got: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280516039841&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

It says rotary but I'm starting to be suspicious - is this possible without an actual rotating converter???

Thx


----------



## delta force (Aug 1, 2010)

You are not intending to operate the shaper with a reversing capability are you?The knives are designed to cut with one rotating direction only unless you have a shaper that I haven't seen.

df


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_As CLEARLY stated in the sign up page of this site:

The Admin and Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

This thread has been closed._


----------

